# Would rabbits foot fern (white) be okay for a tarantula enclosure



## TeaTimeWithTs (Jun 14, 2020)

I know roots are a risk of them getting tangled in but I'm sore of preventing that from happening with corkbark trust me. Just wondering if its poisonous to t's or inst good for them.


----------



## TeaTimeWithTs (Jun 14, 2020)

Titles says sll


----------



## moricollins (Jun 14, 2020)

TeaTimeWithTs said:


> Titles says sll


There are very mixed views on live plants with tarantulas. 

As for if this specific plant species is toxic, the answer to the best of my knowledge is no. HOWEVER , if you're getting it from a garden centres, hardware store, grocery store, it could (and likely does) come with pesticides on it. You'll need to thoroughly wash it before use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TeaTimeWithTs (Jun 14, 2020)

moricollins said:


> There are very mixed views on live plants with tarantulas.
> 
> As for if this specific plant species is toxic, the answer to the best of my knowledge is no. HOWEVER , if you're getting it from a garden centres, hardware store, grocery store, it could (and likely does) come with pesticides on it. You'll need to thoroughly wash it before use.


Thankyou very much for letting me know il be sure to flush it thoroughly and replant it in a fertilizer free substrate before introducing it to my enclosure


----------



## moricollins (Jun 14, 2020)

TeaTimeWithTs said:


> Thankyou very much for letting me know il be sure to flush it thoroughly and replant it in a fertilizer free substrate before introducing it to my enclosure


The  "washing" protocol that I follow is: remove ALL traces of the old dirt, soak the plant in cool water for 10 minutes, make a 10% bleach mixtures (1 part bleach, 9 parts water), and soak for another 10 minutes, and then rinse thoroughly

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 14, 2020)

This specific plant I don’t know.

But roots - I wouldn’t be concerned about as species do encounter them and other subterranean objects in the wild with ease.

There are Ts that make their burrows among roots of plants.

They are clever engineers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moricollins (Jun 14, 2020)

TeaTimeWithTs said:


> I know roots are a risk of them getting tangled in but I'm sore of preventing that from happening with corkbark trust me. Just wondering if its poisonous to t's or inst good for them.


One note on this, from me: there's nothing you can do to prevent a tarantula from digging up the plant roots of it decides it wants to. They are wonderful at finding ways to change our plans

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Jun 14, 2020)

moricollins said:


> There are very mixed views on live plants with tarantulas.
> 
> As for if this specific plant species is toxic, the answer to the best of my knowledge is no. HOWEVER , if you're getting it from a garden centres, hardware store, grocery store, it could (and likely does) come with pesticides on it. You'll need to thoroughly wash it before use.


+10

You know when people were concerned about pesticides it was in the news.

Washing studies were done on fruits and veggies, some of it was washed off but never completely. In some cases not at all. We are poisoning the very things we come in contact with.

The chemical world we live in- ugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhino1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Common names may refer to several species, I would be more inclined to lean towards Davallia species (hares foot fern), due to the rhizome system they have, they are more tolerant of varying conditions and can tolerate fairly dry periods imo it would suit the moisture levels required for a tarantula vivarium better.


----------



## Moyzie (Jun 30, 2022)

Worried about plant roots ? They are dangerous to T's ?!??!

That's the same logic as what I read on here about never letting your T get wet as it paralyzes them - which (as was pointed out) considering Spiders have been around for 300 million years, you would think they would have evolved by now. 

Animals, that live underground - surprisingly, are used too underground features such as plant roots


----------

